# Standard rates



## Steven Lindsey (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi

I have bought a house and I am looking for a cleaner, could you please tell me an average price that I would need to pay a cleaner an hour as I have looked on property management and they seem to be a bit pricey, also I need to get my laundry carried out and I was wondering how much this may also cost.

If you could get back to me I would be very much greatful

Thanks again

Steve


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Hi Steve, 
I don't think there is such a thing as standard rates! Prices vary wildly in the Larnaca area, as does the standard of workmanship. 

What area is your house in? Is this cleaning for your visits or will you be having paying guests coming and going? 

It is true that property management companies can be expensive and there are are number of things you need to bear in mind when you see their quotes. For example they would include more than just cleaning and laundry, they may also key hold, do security checks, set up the apartment before your visitors come, meet and greet your visitors and do general maintenance. Also, they may offer a 24hr service so that you could ring up and say that someone is on the next flight please can you make my place ready. Also, property management companies can be good and some can be really dire. We used one for a while that charged everything as an extra. I ended up paying more than half my rental money to them with every visitor and then found they weren't doing the cleaning properly either. 

If you'd like to PM me I am happy to have a discussion about this offline.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

We paid a very nice Czech lady 8 Euros an hour. On average in Paphos (my wife tells) me is between 6 - 8 Euros an hour. As for laundry, I don't know. The cleaning ladies we use and our friends use generally come in for 5 hours up to 8 hours and do everything, laundry included.


----------

